# MBA / NIMBA Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday March 27, 2022



## koolbikes (Feb 2, 2022)

Happened to see this posted on Facebook, didn't see it posted here, does anyone have more info., such as attended before, what kind of stuff shows up, attendance ?

Michiana Bicycle Association (MBA) & Northern Indiana Mountain Bike Association (NIMBA)
Sunday March 27, 2022
MBA / NIMBA Bicycle Swap Meet
St. Pat's Park
50651 Laurel Rd., Niles, Michigan








						MBA / NIMBA Bicycle Swap Meet
					

MBA / NIMBA Bicycle Swap Meet, South Bend, Indiana. 481 likes · 1 talking about this · 7 were here. A perfect opportunity to sell any unneeded bicycles or bicycle parts.




					www.facebook.com


----------

